# The Two Fats That Boost Testosterone



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2019)

*The Two Fats That Boost Testosterone*

The more you ingest of either of these two fats, the more T your body produces.

The more fat you eat, the more testosterone you produce. This is a basic and irrefutable fact of human physiology. Of course, if you dine on whale blubber all day long, or the fat-calorie equivalent, you'll soon get fat yourself, which will negate all those testosterone-raising effects.

Body fat is the main repository of aromatase, the enzyme that converts testosterone into estrogen ? lots of body fat, lots of aromatase; lots of aromatase, not much testosterone.

Clearly you can't go hog-wild on eating fat, but the fat you do consume should be chosen wisely, as some fats raise testosterone a lot more than others.

*Big Swinging Rat Balls*
Scientists at the Instituto de Investigaciones Bioquimicas de La Plato tested the effects of four dietary fats on male rats. The rats were given soya oil, olive oil, coconut oil, or grapeseed oil (mixed in with their feed) for 60 days.

Olive oil and coconut oil led to increased production of testosterone in the rats, along with heavier testicles. Soya oil and grapeseed oil were a complete bust, leading to neither significantly increased testosterone nor heavier nuts.

*Diagram*
It works because the Leydig cells in the testicles convert cholesterol into testosterone and eating a lot of coconut oil or olive oil helps the Leydig cells absorb more cholesterol. Furthermore, olive oil and coconut oil increase the activity of an enzyme that's involved in the production of testosterone.

*What Does That Mean To Non-Rat Me?*
If you're an athlete who wants to increase testosterone levels, make coconut oil or olive oil your main source(s) of fat. Cook with either of these oils, add them to your protein shakes, drizzle olive oil over your cooked vegetables, add coconut oil to your coffee, or even eat a tablespoon of either in-between meals, which, in addition to allowing you to produce more testosterone, will also help quell hunger.


*Reference:*
Graciela E. Hurtado Catalfo, Mar?*a J. T. de Alaniz, Carlos Alberto Marra, "Influence of Commercial Dietary Oils on Lipid Composition and Testosterone Production in Interstitial Cells Isolated from Rat Testis." Lipids, April 2009, 44:345


----------

